# 20 gallon & 29 Gallon tanks- For trade



## freshfish (Jun 20, 2011)

I have 2 tanks that im looking to trade for some lg to xl pieces of driftwood if possible or any fish decor that larger cichlids can swim in and out of, have recently set up a C.A 90 Gallon. Both tanks come with canopy and working lights and both hold water no leaks, the 20gallon light is not in the greatest shape but again everything is in good working order,let me know what you have maybe we can work something out,cheers!


----------



## Al-Losaurus (Jul 21, 2009)

Do they come with a stand? i have some large pieces of dw in hardware and dry good section take a look.


----------

